#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Ajuda com Wavion wbs 2400!

## michaeltk12

Ola amigos, ganhei esse Wavion wbs 2400 de um amigo e não consegui acessar seu soft, resetei e fiz todos os procedimentos, quando conectada dhcp o ip 169.254.179.161 masc 255.255.255.0 gateway não aparece nada, entao coloquei ip estatico. 192.168.1.2 masc 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 dns 192.168.1.1, quando tento acessar no browser esse trava e não aparece nada, na barra de endereço fica 192.168.1.1\login\erro$ e zero!!! Esse equipamento é pra usar em minha propriedade rural e como vcs percebem eu nao tenho conhecimento tecnico e na minha região não achei quem me ajudasse, pesso à alguem que tenha conhecimento e costume com a wavion pra me da uma dicas! Agradeço!

----------


## luizbe

OPA, você fez um Reset do Aparelho? se ele não tiver o botão você deve usar a Fonte POE com essa função, o IP padrão que você adotou está correto, pois o ip default dele é 192.168.1.1.

----------


## michaeltk12

Boa tarde, fiz sim, resetei na estação coloquei o ip manualmente no note e tentei ip default e nao foi... http://192.168.1.1/login.xml?err=0&url=/login (so fica nisso ai!), tem mais algum procedimento que eu possa fazer?

----------


## ederamboni

tenho um wavion desse mas não consigo subir as interfaces LAN o que pode ser?

----------


## michaeltk12

Ola, sei que aqui no forum tem muitos que entendem demais desse assunto e poderiam me ajudar, mas mesmo assim agradeço ao luizbe pela resposta. E a unica forma que achei pra usar é com um ap gerenciando a wavion. Se alguem tiver alguma dica melhor agradeço.

----------

